# Ramadan Tips



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Hello Expats

Can we have some tips for Ramadan for Newbies (like myself)

I understand certain rules

Can't eat,smoke drink in public.
Can't hold hands, dance or play loud music
Everything is shut at 2pm
And to be very respectful

Any tips for a non-muslim to enjoy Ramadan, like have a massive breakfast, don't go to hotel a/b/c

Igs


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Time Out and What's on Dubai usually have Ramadan booklets which have some useful information. I'm not sure if they are for sale yet.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

My tip is to leave. Seriously. That's what I'm doing. I frequently require food, water and medication throughout the day due to regulating several medical conditions. I arrived last year during the last week of Ramadan, and running around looking for toilets or tunnels to hide in so as to gulp some water and pills was not fun.

Obviously, leaving isn't feasible for everyone. I added a couple notes below.



iggles said:


> Hello Expats
> 
> Can we have some tips for Ramadan for Newbies (like myself)
> 
> ...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

one of the previous moderators used to do a thread on this
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ubai/159122-annual-ramadan-thread-2013-a.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...iving-dubai/115335-annual-ramadan-thread.html

no, not everything closes at 2 pm. Offices work normally (but shortened hours). 

do not drive around Iftar time - people are dehydrated, hungry, and rushing home/somewhere else for prayers and breaking their fast - hence driving could be "worse". 

I love being here during Ramadan - shorter office hours (I can work from home if I have work), can be in office late, work slows down a bit, traffic when I leave or come to office is much better than normal, most malls etc are emptier during the day etc. I can duck to my office canteen for food, water etc so don't feel the effect (in fact in my previous company my Muslim colleagues didn't mind/encouraged us to eat/drink normally like we always did). I always try and go away just prior to Eid to avoid the crowds and associated madness.
[Maybe I just don't like people]


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

enjoy the iftar and suhoor buffets at almost all hotels... they put on lavish spreads of both ethnic as well as international food and are very cost effective...

also, availability of booze at hotels is hit and miss during the month, some hotels wont have booze period, and others will have booze only after 7:30 pm... if its a required item on your list, check beforehand on what the hotel's policy is... bars generally will be open (unless they chose to be closed for the whole month) after 7:30 but there is no music...

be extra patient when driving, temper's are usually more quick to flare up, specially from a 4 pm - 9pm...

no eat/drink/smoke in public - including your car/balcony... basically anywhere you can be seen by people...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

FourAgreements said:


> My tip is to leave. Seriously. That's what I'm doing. I frequently require food, water and medication throughout the day due to regulating several medical conditions. I arrived last year during the last week of Ramadan, and running around looking for toilets or tunnels to hide in so as to gulp some water and pills was not fun.
> 
> Obviously, leaving isn't feasible for everyone. I added a couple notes below.


Gulp. :spit:


Sounds like a great time to be in UAE. Only blessing is that's its for only 4 weeks. Am I right after Ramadan there is some public holidays?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

FourAgreements said:


> My tip is to leave. Seriously. That's what I'm doing. I frequently require food, water and medication throughout the day due to regulating several medical conditions.


Even Muslims who are on medication or pregnant are not required to fast. Carry on as normal but I'd to be discrete just to avoid jobsworth security guards etc.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> Even Muslims who are on medication or pregnant are not required to fast. Carry on as normal but I'd to be discrete just to *avoid jobsworth security guards* etc.


Applies outside of Ramadan as well. :heh:


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It's nowhere nearly as bad as some people may have you think (exceptions made for those with health issues). 

If your office has a no food/water policy, it usually means a conference room is closed off for lunches and can be quite festive. Nip into the kitchen/canteen for drinks of water, which gives you excuses to get away from your desk for a few minutes. 

You should be able to leave early, usually around 4 PM, so your working days are shorter. Work slows down all across the UAE so people are more relaxed. In New Dubai you'll hardly notice the effect of Ramadan hours but in the older parts of town many businesses do close all afternoon and reopen only in the evenings, so remember this if you ever go down to Bur Dubai or Deira.

Smoking/drinking/eating in public is an obvious no, but in my building people smoke on their balconies during Ramadan and toted water and ate food in the pool areas during daylight hours. As Ramadan overlaps with the summer this year, you won't want to be spending much time outside during the day, so it hardly makes a difference.

Hotels will have some restaurants open for lunches (minus the alcohol) and even the malls will have a few dining options that are screened off. All the big hotels will serve food/non-alcoholic drinks by their pools and beach areas and smoking will be tolerated down there. 

Prayer calls are around 7:15 and the orgy begins afterwards at the buffets all across Dubai. Bars are back in business and most of the popular westernized bars and restaurants will be fully operational after prayer calls. The party never ends in Dubai  It just gets a bit quieter and saner during Ramadan.

I like Ramadan for the reasons rsinner mentioned. 









iggles said:


> Hello Expats
> 
> Can we have some tips for Ramadan for Newbies (like myself)
> 
> ...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Applies outside of Ramadan as well. :heh:



What happens is I get caught taking a sneaky drink of water?!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You're hauled to the prison in Bur Dubai, where you will languish for weeks in a cell block shared with 20 stinky labourers. Then you'll be sent to an all-Arabic hearing where you are automatically found guilty. After serving a three month sentence at a prison camp in the desert, with no air conditioning, you are deported.



iggles said:


> What happens is I get caught taking a sneaky drink of water?!


Nothing happens but a scolding and maybe a fine. Never heard if it happening to anyone. I'll drink water in my car. After 8+ years still haven't had anything happen to me


----------



## JJEFFERY (Jul 31, 2013)

I also like Ramadan for exactly the reasons stated above. I know there are places that are open in the mall, but I distinctly remember wandering around the Dubai mall last year in a hangry state unable to find somewhere that was closed off to eat. I generally get uncomfortable in crowds at the mall anyways, so I probably gave up too soon...
Personally I prefer to bring my lunch from home to work as opposed to going out; then I don't need to be anxious about getting in the elevator to go back to the office with a smelly burrito or something and risk someone that is fasting getting in with me 
I remember going to the gym last year and having my water bottle discreetly tucked away in the corner- no issue, but I'll have to check with my gym what the policy is for this year. 
My team at work usually goes to one Iftar together. It's a nice team outing, and if you have the chance then you should go to one.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Some people just make me feel I live in another Dubai. Lots of myths going around.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Never thought about water in the gym. Though, I can't imagine many muslims can go when I go around 6:30pm. Due to hunger and tiredness.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

iggles said:


> Never thought about water in the gym. Though, I can't imagine many muslims can go when I go around 6:30pm. Due to hunger and tiredness.


The Muslims will be getting ready to break their fast as Iftar will be after 7:00pm. Nevertheless, even if there are no Muslims in the gym while you're there, you're better off being mindful and respectful of the rules.


----------



## JJEFFERY (Jul 31, 2013)

Also, if anyone is thinking of joining a gym now is a good time... They usually have Ramadan offers where you get a few months for free. And it's pretty quiet at the gyms for the summer


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

I would love to know which of the tips above are myths? or any others that haven't been mentioned yet? It's a serious question.

I'm still fairly new here, but I've had the fear of God and the wrath of the locals instilled in me, mostly from reading in this forum. Gulf News and Emirates 24/7 don't help, either. 

Thank you




A.Abbass said:


> Some people just make me feel I live in another Dubai. Lots of myths going around.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

FourAgreements said:


> I would love to know which of the tips above are myths? or any others that haven't been mentioned yet? It's a serious question.
> 
> I'm still fairly new here, but I've had the fear of God and the wrath of the locals instilled in me, mostly from reading in this forum. Gulf News and Emirates 24/7 don't help, either.
> 
> Thank you


TOTALLY AGREE!! (Had to Caps it to show my agreement) I have been here since November. 

I literally avoid locals, and I am very careful what I say here. Due to not knowing what I can say, etiquette, can i look directly at them, smile, any thing. In truth it makes things quite uncomfortable for me being around locals. 

My partner got screamed at in a shopping mall on the 1st week we moved here for what she was wearing. We were in Al Wahda Mall, and she wore a skirt to her knees and a cardigan. Doesn't help shes Russian, Long Blonde Hair and smoking Hot!! :heh::heh:

Tbh, to the post about not drinking water in the gym - I don't know how Id react if someone told me to not drink in the gym, i believe I wouldn't be polite back. But I am talking about a gym in my apartments not a local gym.


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

Don't be obsessed with Ramadhan. Most people are too scared to know the fact that prohibition of eating/drinking in public is only applicable during dawn to dusk. I do drink, eat and smoke in public after sunset just like any other normal day. 

Besides the benefits mentioned here, avail the various deals in malls/electronics during this month before Eid.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

iggles said:


> In truth it makes things quite uncomfortable for me being around locals.


its probably because a lot of the stories you hear are singled out and grossly exaggerated to make good stories... every single local i know (and i know a lot of them) is friendly, and frankly some expats i know are more obnoxious than how people make locals out to be...



iggles said:


> ...My partner got screamed at in a shopping mall on the 1st week we moved here for what she was wearing. We were in Al Wahda Mall, and she wore a skirt to her knees and a cardigan...


really? i have personally never seen someone screaming... i have observed people politely commenting to others when their dress is a bit too revealing, but its never to the level of screaming...

could this be a case of the exaggeration i mentioned?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

imac said:


> its probably because a lot of the stories you hear are singled out and grossly exaggerated to make good stories... every single local i know (and i know a lot of them) is friendly, and frankly some expats i know are more obnoxious than how people make locals out to be...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Afraid not. She screamed at us calling her a disgrace.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

'Everything shuts at 2pm' - not true!

Most palces will still deliver food during the day and many outlets still serve food, they just have blacked out windows.

As others have said, just carry on as normal, but be sensible.

All the muslims in our office couldn't care less if people are eating/drinking around them - their attitude is, it's THEIR fast and it's between them and Allah and no one else's business.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

iggles said:


> Afraid not. She screamed at us calling her a disgrace.


then why didn't you call the cops? that's intimidation and defamation, and if there was no cause for it (if your partner was not dressed overtly revealing) then you should have bought charges against this person...

edit: actually now that i think of it from the way you describe... there should be no justifiable cause for something like this...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

imac said:


> then why didn't you call the cops? that's intimidation and defamation, and if there was no cause for it (if your partner was not dressed overtly revealing) then you should have bought charges against this person...
> 
> edit: actually now that i think of it from the way you describe... there should be no justifiable cause for something like this...


We had only been here 1 week, maybe two max. I think we would react differently now :boxing:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

imac said:


> then why didn't you call the cops? that's intimidation and defamation, and if there was no cause for it (if your partner was not dressed overtly revealing) then you should have bought charges against this person...
> 
> edit: actually now that i think of it from the way you describe... there should be no justifiable cause for something like this...


Since when did calling the police become a justifiable reaction to someone shouting at you?

I just cannot understand the mindset of "that person insulted/offended me, I'm going to report them to the police to teach them a lesson".


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> Since when did calling the police become a justifiable reaction to someone shouting at you?
> 
> I just cannot understand the mindset of "that person insulted/offended me, I'm going to report them to the police to teach them a lesson".


I believe calling the waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahmbulance is however justified.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Since when did calling the police become a justifiable reaction to someone shouting at you?
> 
> I just cannot understand the mindset of "that person insulted/offended me, I'm going to report them to the police to teach them a lesson".


ignoring the over-simplification...

if someone were screaming insults at me, i would feel my personal security to be threatened, and as such, would exert my right to have this person restrained...

the alternatives are to retaliate... or look down and walk away... and i would never suggest a retaliation in the face of aggression, nor would i advise a victim to walk away...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

imac said:


> ignoring the over-simplification...
> 
> if someone were screaming insults at me, i would feel my personal security to be threatened, and as such, would exert my right to have this person restrained...
> 
> the alternatives are to retaliate... or look down and walk away... and i would never suggest a retaliation in the face of aggression, nor would i advise a victim to walk away...


Or you could laugh the person who has lost their temper irrationally, and walk away with your head held high?

I guess the "sticks and stones" theory didn't travel as far as I though.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You must have led a very sheltered life IMac but then I guess if you use imac you'll not encounter many close shaves!! Lol


----------



## omrano (Jul 13, 2014)

chocoholic said:


> 'all the muslims in our office couldn't care less if people are eating/drinking around them - their attitude is, it's their fast and it's between them and allah and no one else's business.


true.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

iggles said:


> can i look directly at them


I don't recommend that, there are reports circulating that some expats have lost their vision doing so.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Come on now, stop pulling our legs! We all know that's not true - you only get jailed, then deported! 




A.Abbass said:


> I don't recommend that, there are reports circulating that some expats have lost their vision doing so.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

All "Newbies" should be required to adhere to the strictest interpretation of the Ramadan rituals, practices and traditions. 

Then in future years they'd have acquired a personal feel for what can or can't be 'gotten away with'.

No-one gave me all the tips and tricks during my first fasting period!


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

FourAgreements said:


> Come on now, stop pulling our legs! We all know that's not true - you only get jailed, then deported!


You will lose vision, get arrested and jailed THEN get deported.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Will Bars be serving alcohol or will all bars be shut? Will clubs be open? (After Dusk, obviously not during the day)


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

iggles said:


> Will Bars be serving alcohol or will all bars be shut? Will clubs be open? (After Dusk, obviously not during the day)


Yes


----------

